# NFL paid by DOD for honouring troops and veterans



## SpitfireV (Sep 17, 2016)

The Pentagon paid 14 NFL teams $5.4 million to 'salute troops'



> The NFL reportedly accepted millions of dollars from the defence department over the course of three years in exchange for honouring troops and veterans before games, the New Jersey Star Ledger reports.
> 
> The Pentagon reportedly signed contracts with 14 NFL teams — including the New York Jets, the Indianapolis Colts and the Baltimore Ravens — between 2011-2012 stipulating that teams would be paid sums ranging from $US60,000-$US1 million each (in federal taxpayer money) to pause before the start of games and salute the city’s “hometown heroes,” according to nj.com.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 17, 2016)

I am not surprised but this saddens me.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 17, 2016)

This story broke in May of 2015. Welcome to being updated.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 17, 2016)

Hahahaha.


Shit.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Sep 17, 2016)

He's on the other side of the international date line AND the equator, give him a break


----------



## AWP (Sep 17, 2016)

I don't think Australia allows the timely delivery of anything to their colony.

:-"


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 18, 2016)

Reported for racism.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I don't think Australia allows the timely delivery of anything to their colony.
> 
> :-"



I disagree; the prison ships arrived in a timely manner didn't they?


----------



## AWP (Sep 18, 2016)

policemedic said:


> I disagree; the prison ships arrived in a timely manner didn't they?



They probably went to Aussieland first so the debtors could disembark. The murderers, Communists, and Nickelback fans went to the lesser islands to raise a rugby team and woolen concubines. I can't complain, I love merino wool socks.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 18, 2016)

Yeah you love them on yer cock!

I reported it but no ban


----------

